# Syfy SchoolSpirit



## ctmal (Oct 17, 2009)

If you get a chance, check out Syfy's series "School Spirit". I think it's right up this forum's alley!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I watched parts of it last night, Just might be my 2nd favorite, after gost hunters of course.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

My sorority daughter and I watched it together. It creeped her out pretty good! Tee hee.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw the first episode and it was pretty good. 

You can't compare it to Ghost Hunters because of it's Hollywood like recreation using actors and special effects. Ghost Hunters doesn't excite me like it used to even though I still watch it. I have been a huge fan from the beginning. GHI excites me even less but I still watch it. 

The Dead Files on the Travel channel is my favorite show at the moment.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I also like the Dead Files, and I have started to watch Haunted Collector on SyFy. Like it better than Ghost Hunters.


----------

